
Can a man truly not “know” if he harassed someone at work? - mcbeast
https://quartzy.qz.com/1141076/can-a-man-truly-not-know-whether-he-abused-or-harassed-someone/
======
vfulco
This is great. Yea, when HR shows up to walk you out due to zero tolerance
policy which gives any employee the power to wipe out another person's
otherwise stellar career and growth trajectory.

